# TTS - Suspension Warning Light



## Jas_TTS (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi all,

Today my car started showing an amber warning light for the suspension symbol, as a result I cannot switch between the magnetic ride sports suspension on/off settings.

Does anyone know what the problem could be?

Thanks,

Jas


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

It could be something as simple as one of the height sensors but until the car is plugged into VCDS or the dealer VAS machine and a full scan done, it's impossible to identify the problem.


----------



## Jas_TTS (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi All,

I've had the car checked by an Audi independant repair centre who told me that a mechanical valve in the left rear shock is faulty. Unfortunetely, they said they cannot replace the valve alone and that they would have to buy and fit a new shock absorber. It's going to cost me £300 

Anyone else had this issue before?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have had it in both front shocks and it was a little control arm £300 each to replace and fit, load of shite from Audi as both were full of water, so not fit for purpose :twisted:


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

robokn said:


> I have had it in both front shocks and it was a little control arm £300 each to replace and fit, load of shite from Audi as both were full of water, so not fit for purpose :twisted:


How did the water get in Rob?


----------



## dino3 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think he means water in the level sensors which are mounted underneath the car , not in the shocks themselves&#8230;.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah you are right.

But still,how can water penetrate those little control arms?


----------



## dino3 (Jan 30, 2012)

from what i remember they are quite exposed location water & spray 
the rear ones are located above the back of the lower suspension arm


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Hugh ' cause there shitly made and Audi take no responsibility for shoddy parts, MK I dash pod for example, MK II seats

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

